
Venture Capitalist: A Rise to Riches (1981) - eigenvalue
https://www.nytimes.com/1981/01/06/business/venture-capitalist-a-rise-to-riches.html
======
eigenvalue
I had never heard of Adler before reading this and thought the profile was
fascinating. Also, it's amazing how much the world has changed-- the numbers
in this article seem so small by modern standards.

